# DIY Substrate where commercial substrate not available



## rashfmnb (5 Oct 2009)

Hi,
I m in Pakistan where commercial substrate like ADA aqua soil amazonia and azoo plant grower are not available and if avialable they are so costly that i can't buy them can u suggest me how can i make the substrate my self using natural types of soil
thanx in advance


----------



## Mortis (5 Oct 2009)

Hi you could try using a laterite base layer topped with some inert sand or gravel. It should be god enough if you cant get anything else. 

If you want some help closer to home, you could register and start a thread on www.indianaquariumhobbyist.com . I think there are a couple of Pakistani members there.


----------



## rashfmnb (6 Oct 2009)

Thanx brother thanx a lot


----------



## Themuleous (6 Oct 2009)

Just to throw it into the mix, you dont _have_ to have a 'plant' substrate.  Ok its useful and provies a backup should the water column ferts not be sufficient, but people have had great tanks just using inert gravel  you just have to make sure you provide plenty of liquid ferts.

Sam


----------



## Chmura (6 Oct 2009)

garden soil + natural clay + peat ( acidic ).


----------



## jarthel (16 Nov 2009)

http://www.aquagreen.com.au/files/Aquag ... rowing.pdf (page 4)

the guy (or maybe gal) grows native plants/breed native fish that he sells to the general public. I suppose he knows what he's doing. 

good luck!


----------



## rashfmnb (16 Nov 2009)

thanx


----------



## plantbrain (17 Nov 2009)

Worm castings witha layer of sand on top, or mineralized soil, some nice wetland clay soils might be available where you live. Search Worm castings, these work very well with plain sand.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

